
Silicon Valley’s Economic Indicator: Caltrain Ridership - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/09/18/silicon-valleys-economic-indicator-caltrain-ridership/
======
11thEarlOfMar
These are the good old days.

There is also an incredible boom in commercial construction. Large, multi-
story office buildings popping up all around the new 49er stadium, a mass of
new distribution & warehouse space in South Fremont (serving future Tesla
capacity?), new Facebook, LinkedIn & Apple HQs. There seem to be a lot of
people betting that this boom will continue, and profits from regional
companies are not disappointing investors: "the [2015] SV150 produced a profit
margin of 16.4 percent amid record sales and profits,..." [0]

The commercial boom parallels spiking rental and real-estate prices throughout
the region. [1]

What goes up, must come down. How sustainable is this cycle? To what extent do
the startup incucelerators play into the momentum?

[0]
[http://www.siliconvalley.com/sv150/ci_27941929/sv150-silicon...](http://www.siliconvalley.com/sv150/ci_27941929/sv150-silicon-
valley-led-by-apple-becomes-wall) [1]
[https://www.zumper.com/blog/2015/09/san-francisco-rent-
price...](https://www.zumper.com/blog/2015/09/san-francisco-rent-prices-hit-
new-record-this-august/)

